# Frustrated - DuraCotton HT and Oki printer



## melbyj71 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am so frustrated! I have an Oki 3400n printer, using OEM inks. We have some samples of the DuraCotton HT paper to try. My problem is NOT with the printer or the paper - it's the crappy press (I think)......We did what many say not to - we bought off ebay (actually did this before we found this site!)....So every transfer we have ever tried we have had to manipulate the dwell time and temperature settings. I just CANNOT find a temp setting/time setting that is working for the DuraCotton papers. I have been pressing for 25 seconds, and using temperatures in 5 degree increments starting at 205 celcius - the paper is either peeling and leaving no image at all on the shirt, or it is peeling very roughly and only partial image is transfering from the paper, or - in one case - the paper won't peel off at all!!!

Any suggestions (other than the obvious one of buying a new press)???

Thanks!


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

two things are critical with Duracotton HT, Temp AND Pressure. So get a Thermometer and test your press for temp on various parts of the platen, then work on pressure, you need alot of pressure for this paper. I use my commercial and craft sized press with DC and have no issues at all.


----------



## melbyj71 (Oct 1, 2007)

Went and bought a laser infrared thermometer to be able to test the temperature all over the press. Will report back this weekend as soon as we get the tests completed. Thanks for the response!


----------



## DuraCotton98 (Nov 29, 2006)

melbyj71 said:


> I am so frustrated! I have an Oki 3400n printer, using OEM inks. We have some samples of the DuraCotton HT paper to try. My problem is NOT with the printer or the paper - it's the crappy press (I think)......We did what many say not to - we bought off ebay (actually did this before we found this site!)....So every transfer we have ever tried we have had to manipulate the dwell time and temperature settings. I just CANNOT find a temp setting/time setting that is working for the DuraCotton papers. I have been pressing for 25 seconds, and using temperatures in 5 degree increments starting at 205 celcius - the paper is either peeling and leaving no image at all on the shirt, or it is peeling very roughly and only partial image is transfering from the paper, or - in one case - the paper won't peel off at all!!!
> 
> Any suggestions (other than the obvious one of buying a new press)???
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hey Melanie:

have you been able to sort out your heat press issues?

The required action is to keep taking your temperature up until the paper peels nice and easy. In a lot of presses, the therostat reads WRONG. So ignore what it says and find a temp that works.

If the paper is not releasing and leaving an image on the shirt, then the press is WAY TOO COLD. If the paper is partially releasing, leaving bits of the image on the shirt and you are having to pull hard, then the temp is still TOO COLD.

Keep cranking up the temp until you have perfect t-shirts.

have a great one!

Ken
have a great one!


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

Interesting thing on the Oki 3400n, mine wigged out and had a fatal error after I had run maybe 25 sheets total on the thing. Long story short, on my 2nd call to their service the woman told me that this printer is not made to use with transfers. Has anyone else heard that? I seemed to have melted some of the few I did so now I'm wondering if she's right. Anyone else using this printer with some insights on what would cause that, or what I'm doing wrong? Thanks


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

VolleyChick said:


> Interesting thing on the Oki 3400n, mine wigged out and had a fatal error after I had run maybe 25 sheets total on the thing. Long story short, on my 2nd call to their service the woman told me that this printer is not made to use with transfers. Has anyone else heard that? I seemed to have melted some of the few I did so now I'm wondering if she's right. Anyone else using this printer with some insights on what would cause that, or what I'm doing wrong? Thanks


Hey Di, the Oki's are not tested for transfers or photo papers. Most do include a glossy setting, always wondered why they did that if they did not want customer printing on glossy stock. The point is the oki's run hotter than most. Might need to use a lower setting closer to plain paper than say transparency or ultra heavy. Fuser temps rise for certain media types. If it worries you too much you could test ImageClip paper. With ImageClip there is no polymer to melt in the laser. On a side note, it never pays to get too chatty with service people, they're always looking to fault something other than the equipment.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

my 5800 just got a Fatal Error #980 which is media in the fuser. I think it is my husbands fault, he moved the printer and closed the little lever that held the paper straight and I didnt see it until I had printed a bunch of paper....crooked! then later that evening it made an unhappy sound and the error popped up on the screen. I have enough parts luckily to get a second unint running, but I will be carefully checking the fuser when I get home. I even have a 3rd fuser and will try to put that in. I had printed at least 400 sheets of DC and about 35 IC when all this happened. I still think it was not making sure the feed was straight that caused my problem. I will report again when I verify. I am very happy with this printer, so I hope I havent ruined it:/


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

dont kno if i'm in the right section but i'll give it a try. i have the oki 5500, and i'm using the toner that came with it. problem is, when i press an image to a tshirt it looks great until the 1st wash, then it has a very distressed look to it. i'm also using IC transfer paper. is the toner that comes with it suitable for doing heat transfers or do i need to get a different ink? any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DuraCotton98 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi:

Washout issues using an Oki 5500 with OEM toner - eh! There tends to be no issues associated with the toner. Normally, when we trace back an issue like this, we learn that the issue is related to the heat press - maybe not up to temperature or the operator has not followed the instructions. We recommend as follows: the heat press must be over 400 degrees (accurate temperature) at all times (watch the thermostat when the press is actually pressing the transfer to shirt - one brand does not hold its temperature and can drop 20 F degrees), try about 15 seconds (some people are up over 20 seconds); after peeling, be sure to overlay with teflon (c) and press again for another 5 or so seconds - HOT PEEL QUICKLY.

Washing Instructions:
Turn Garment inside out for washing
Wash in COLD Water (maximum 40 C degrees)
Use MILD detergent - NO BLEACH, no bleach alternatives or additives
Hang Dry or Tumble Dry with cool / warm air setting
Do NOT use fabric softeners
Do NOT dry clean.​ 
Hope the above helps!​ 
have a great one!​


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

DuraCotton98 said:


> Hi:
> 
> Washout issues using an Oki 5500 with OEM toner - eh! There tends to be no issues associated with the toner. Normally, when we trace back an issue like this, we learn that the issue is related to the heat press - maybe not up to temperature or the operator has not followed the instructions. We recommend as follows: the heat press must be over 400 degrees (accurate temperature) at all times (watch the thermostat when the press is actually pressing the transfer to shirt - one brand does not hold its temperature and can drop 20 F degrees), try about 15 seconds (some people are up over 20 seconds); after peeling, be sure to overlay with teflon (c) and press again for another 5 or so seconds - HOT PEEL QUICKLY.
> 
> ...


i'm useing the phoenix fire heat press. i press the transfer at 400 degrees for 15 secs useing heavy pressure. i didnt know that i should or could repress right after useing just the teflon sheet. will the toner stick to the teflon sheet?


----------



## DuraCotton98 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi 

The toner will NOT stick to the teflon sheet. The teflon pressing actually drives the toner deeper into the shirt's fiber - improving wash durability and transfer colors. Another bonus is the hand of the transfer virtually disappears (the first wash will remove any lingering hand).

Be sure to test various times with the teflon pressing - and ultimately select the one that suits you best.

Good Luck!

have a great one!


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

DuraCotton98 said:


> Hi
> 
> The toner will NOT stick to the teflon sheet. The teflon pressing actually drives the toner deeper into the shirt's fiber - improving wash durability and transfer colors. Another bonus is the hand of the transfer virtually disappears (the first wash will remove any lingering hand).
> 
> ...


thanks cant wait to try it!


----------



## Grandadgem (Sep 24, 2007)

VolleyChick said:


> Interesting thing on the Oki 3400n, mine wigged out and had a fatal error after I had run maybe 25 sheets total on the thing. Long story short, on my 2nd call to their service the woman told me that this printer is not made to use with transfers. Has anyone else heard that? I seemed to have melted some of the few I did so now I'm wondering if she's right. Anyone else using this printer with some insights on what would cause that, or what I'm doing wrong? Thanks


Hi frustrated, I am the king of frustrated, but I have this mental stick to it till I get it right because others out there on this forum did thing in my head. I am using my oki c550n color lazer. 1st try, fatal error 980. Oki replaced my printer and said I had to replace my fuser also. Found another fuser at (ALWAYSLOWEST) for $124.00 I believe. I did not mention t-shirt paper to oki when calling. I figured later that that's probably why they honored my warrenty. Anyway, my blood pressure trippled just now as I ran 9... yes, 9 plain sheets through to heat it up. Then I did a bit of curl down on the ht to straighten it up. I ran it through the util tray with a weight setting of heavy as recommended w/ back catch tray open for a straight through run. I was about ot coronary as I clicked print. Guess I did right cause the ht printed up nice. I'm just glad the good folks here on the forum were so helpfull and got me through it all. I know when I have more issues these people, who I've never met will step up to the line for me and you as well. Next, to use my ebay special heat press. so far it's been great. Thanks, and good luck


----------

